# What is this wood?



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey folks, I was at the local Tool Depot the other day scrounging scraps and shorts and found about 20 bft of this wood in the pics in their walnut bin. Is it walnut? I don't think it is. The first thing I noticed was the weight. Holy moly is it heavy, probably 2-3 times heavier than oak. I know not what it is, anyone have any ideas or did I just get some wet walnut. The last pic is it next to some walnut I had from before. My camera isn't the best. Thanks in advance, 
Adam


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Sure doesn't look like walnut to me, looks like an exotic (which I am not much help with). 

Does it have a smell ?


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks like Ipe or greenheart from the last photo. Hard ,heavy will dull blades very quickly.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

It does have a smell, though it's hard to describe. Kind of sweet I guess. I mostly hand planed it so I didn't kick up too much dust from it. Ipe...interesting. I thought it was an exotic too just based on the weight and density. Feels similar to padauk but heavier. Glassy smooth when planed. If it is ipe then I have some decent "junk" blades I can burn up on it. Don't know if I got a deal or not but it was just under $4 a bft. I figured they didn't know what it was and neither did I do I took a shot. One of the pieces is over 24" wide and they are all about 6/4, so I figure I didn't lose out too bad. Maybe I can make something outdoorsy if it is ipe.


----------



## jaros bros. (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks like ipe.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

....... ipe.......


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I did some research and confirmed your learned suspicions. There is a fine yellow dust on it that is indicative of ipe. Guess I didn't get the steal on some strange exotic I was hoping for. Oh well, win some lose some. Thanks for the helps guys.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I have some Brazilian Cherry that looks a lot like that.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

AZ Termite said:


> I have some Brazilian Cherry that looks a lot like that.


Yeah that can happen, but the dust from jatoba will never be confused with that from ipe.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

phinds said:


> Yeah that can happen, but the dust from jatoba will never be confused with that from ipe.


What do you mean? Toxicity? Smell?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

ACP said:


> What do you mean? Toxicity? Smell?


color ... jatoba puts out a dull orange or light brown dust but ipe dust is green or yellow or both, sometimes w/ red tones, and nothing like jatoba.


----------

